# TORNADO AIr Insert



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has put one of the TORNADO Air Insert into their car. I was talking to a mechanic and they said that they really do help horse power as well as gas millage..... WE all know we need every little bit out of the Sentra so I was wondering if anyone has any imput. THANK YOU!! :givebeer:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

placebo effect.

Seth


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the imput hahahahaha thats all you can say about that one huh??? hahaha This guy put one into an XB and it worked so I dunno what to think..... and once again:
:givebeer:


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

save your money and your time. there are plenty of proven mods to increase hp, go with one of them.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

I had one on my car and it helped. not a WHOLE LOT but it was noticeble. Saves a little gas. like I said nothing major, but i did see a small difference.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> I had one on my car and it helped. not a WHOLE LOT but it was noticeble. Saves a little gas. like I said nothing major, but i did see a small difference.


would that be a negative affect? i havent heard anything good about those, honestly, they are a waste of money, and they dont help at all, any air that they could circulate would already lose the gains by the time it reaches the throttle body.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It's really easy to search. Click on the Search link and then choose Advanced. Set it to'Titles Only' and enter Tornado. Search all open forums.

Here are 4 of the 16 hits:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=66130&highlight=tornado
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60343&highlight=tornado
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54088&highlight=tornado
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=1216&highlight=tornado

All the way back to 1992

Lew


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> would that be a negative affect? i havent heard anything good about those, honestly, they are a waste of money, and they dont help at all, any air that they could circulate would already lose the gains by the time it reaches the throttle body.


well dont give your opinion until you have 1st hand knowledge. I had it and i did notice a difference. And it wasnt because i was expecting a difference either because i got it for christmas and i had heard about them before that people didnt think they worked. THEY DO


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> well dont give your opinion until you have 1st hand knowledge. I had it and i did notice a difference. And it wasnt because i was expecting a difference either because i got it for christmas and i had heard about them before that people didnt think they worked. THEY DO


for some reason i refuse to believe that a little metal insert helps anything, now if it would actually circulate air, i might not say anything about it, but it doesnt work at all, its like what seth said, the placebo effect.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AnthMC said:


> Thanks for the imput hahahahaha thats all you can say about that one huh??? hahaha This guy put one into an XB and it worked so I dunno what to think..... and once again:
> :givebeer:


]

I'm tellin ya for a fact he lied, it didn't work. Matter of fact he probably lost horsepower from it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> well dont give your opinion until you have 1st hand knowledge. I had it and i did notice a difference. And it wasnt because i was expecting a difference either because i got it for christmas and i had heard about them before that people didnt think they worked. THEY DO



where's your before/after dyno slip? hmm?

They don't work, it's been proven. It's a flipping coke can sliced up and put in your intake pipe. Does nothing but cause turbulence and slow down flow.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> where's your before/after dyno slip? hmm?
> 
> They don't work, it's been proven. It's a flipping coke can sliced up and put in your intake pipe. Does nothing but cause turbulence and slow down flow.



you got to admit though they took a lot of money and time to put into that stupid infomercial especially the little asian guy and how he shows you the old swirly water funnel with food die technique that right there would tell me why the hell would they demonstrate this with water and not an actual performance dyno :loser:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ECU misreading due to Turbulence at MAF


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont know, i find it a waste of money. some people told me that it saves on gas . but power wise, i dont think so it will make a difference. i would though, like to test it out and see what it does and base it on my experience.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

People I know who have put them in claim higher gas mileage too. They usually travel on the highway then so are getting better mileage because they were doing more highway.
That and because they installed the thing they are paying closer attention to their actual mileage and think it's gone up for no reason other than they are paying attention to it.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^same here, people who have put it on claim better gas mileage.....not power gains.


----------



## Nissan_4.2.0. (Mar 10, 2005)

AnthMC said:


> Thanks for the imput hahahahaha thats all you can say about that one huh??? hahaha This guy put one into an XB and it worked so I dunno what to think..... and once again:
> :givebeer:


First off: Scion's are not cars 
Secondly: He's lying


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

chimmike said:


> where's your before/after dyno slip? hmm?
> 
> They don't work, it's been proven. It's a flipping coke can sliced up and put in your intake pipe. Does nothing but cause turbulence and slow down flow.


U had one on your car, punk?? Didnt think so. So dont tell me that it doesnt work until you have tried it for your self. Second, If they didnt work, then they would be out of buisness by now, because people would realize that they dont work and stop buying them. They have been in buisness for quite some time and people are still buying them despite yall saying they dont work.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> U had one on your car, punk?? Didnt think so. So dont tell me that it doesnt work until you have tried it for your self. Second, If they didnt work, then they would be out of buisness by now, because people would realize that they dont work and stop buying them.



Do you really want to start something with a moderator or do you just want to self-ban yourself for a week?

1) it has been DYNO PROVEN not to work.

2) Your thinking is flawed. How many companies build crap products that suck but are still in business? APC for one.

3) IT DOES NOT WORK. THIS IS A FACT.

Why would they need an infomercial to sell it if it worked so well? 

shut your noobie, idiot mouth. :loser:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I did a brief bit of Googling for "Tornado Fuel Saver" and found this:

http://www.chris-longhurst.com/carbibles/index.html?menu.html&retrofitdevices.html
http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=2570286
http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/autos/gasave.htm
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/features/CONSUMER/081704_fs_gas_saving_devices.html

Lew


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

:bs: :wtf:


chimmike said:


> shut your noobie, idiot mouth. :loser:


TOTALLY UN-NECESSARY


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

meangreen you've been here for 5 months and have already lost 15 rep points. You do know that when it drops it will ban you correct? Also, even if you think chimmike is hard (which some/most/alot probalby do) argueeing with him is a really bad idea if you like to read and post on these forums.

and honestly, for it costing $50 don't you think if it worked that well that EVERY car would come standard with this? Expecially cars that are being sold as "fuel efficent"

I bet your probalby gonna buy one of those ebay chips that give you 15 HP for $10 next.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> meangreen you've been here for 5 months and have already lost 15 rep points. You do know that when it drops it will ban you correct? Also, even if you think chimmike is hard (which some/most/alot probalby do) argueeing with him is a really bad idea if you like to read and post on these forums.
> 
> and honestly, for it costing $50 don't you think if it worked that well that EVERY car would come standard with this? Expecially cars that are being sold as "fuel efficent"
> 
> I bet your probalby gonna buy one of those ebay chips that give you 15 HP for $10 next.


no, hell no, i just think that is a crock of bs that i get rep lowered for saying that i noticed a small difference in gas mileage. I did not say anything about power. and i was calculating gas milege about 29 before and approx 31 mpg after.wtf is that.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NO. I think PART of the reason you got lowered some rep points was from the "PUNK" comment. It's not very wise to start name calling in the tech forum. That's a very good way to get the points taken away. I am also not condoning the fact that he came back with a few name-calling comments either.

BTW - since this thread has become a very big bitching match it's now CLOSED!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> well dont give your opinion until you have 1st hand knowledge. I had it and i did notice a difference. And it wasnt because i was expecting a difference either because i got it for christmas and i had heard about them before that people didnt think they worked. THEY DO


Dyno chart before and after please, I bet you have less power. It lost 6 whp when I tested one in an Altima.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Do you really want to start something with a moderator or do you just want to self-ban yourself for a week?
> 
> shut your noobie, idiot mouth. :loser:


You don't need to write stuff like that.


----------

